# (Namecheap) .NET/.ORG price increase



## Asama (Jun 19, 2013)

"On July 1, 2013, the registries for .NET and .ORG are increasing their pricing for these TLDs. As a result, Namecheap will be adjusting the pricing on these TLDs as well. Beginning on July 1st, .ORG and .NET domains will be *$11.48* (plus $0.18 ICANN fee for .NET) for registration, renewal, and transfer."

Source: Namecheap email.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 20, 2013)

I believe all registrars will be increasing the price a bit, yeah?


----------



## kaniini (Jun 20, 2013)

Dynadot bumped .ORG to $10.99 according to my e-mail this morning.


----------



## peterw (Jun 20, 2013)

Does anyone use a .net/.org domain for private usage?


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 27, 2013)

peterw said:


> Does anyone use a .net/.org domain for private usage?


IDK what you mean by _private_ - my domain is DStrout.net (renewed before price bump) which I use for _personal_ (i.e. "about me") pages.


----------

